
Ask HN: Can You Recommend a Good Brand of Jerky? - dbasedweeb
I’ve recently been eating less carbs and more protein, as I find the latter more satisfying in smaller quantities. Jerky, especially beef, has been really useful as a snack lately, but the ones I’ve bought from the store tend to be pretty underwhelming. Worse, some have a strong metallic aftertaste that I don’t appreciate. I started to search online for specialty jerky, but there are so many small and large brands!<p>I know that in addition to intellectual pursuits, plenty of people here are into alternative diets and food in general, and might know something about jerky. I’d really appreciate and specific brands, or general tips to sort the wheat from the chaff.<p>Thanks very much if you’ve read this far, and thanks again if you can help.
======
ckrusk
EPIC Bites and Snack Strips. I have been following a similar diet and these
are awesome. Low sugar, too. I recommend the Cracked Black Pepper Venison
Strip and the Hickory Smoked Bacon and Pork Bites. I live in Maryland and have
been able to find them at both Whole Foods and Giant.
[https://epicbar.com/products](https://epicbar.com/products)

------
philiphodgen
[https://smokedmeats.com](https://smokedmeats.com)

Without a doubt you need to make a drive up 395 on the Eastern side of the
Sierra Nevada. Stop in Bishop at Mahogany. Get some jerky. Hint: the habanero
is HOT!

This is the real deal. No industrial processed BS.

Continue driving north to Lee Vining. Eat at Mono Cone. Look across Mono Lake
to where High Plains Drifter was filmed. Go further north to Bodie. (You have
already eaten all of your jerky, because you didn’t buy enough).

Or just get mail order deliveries. Not quite the same. But excellent
nonetheless.

Greetings from Mammoth Lakes, CA.

~~~
masonic
For $39/lb, it had better be awesome.

I used to buy from Luther's, but not recently.

[http://jerkyusa.com](http://jerkyusa.com)

The Krave Black Cherry BBQ is good and sometimes pops up at Grocery Outlet.

------
saluki
you can make your own in your oven, search for a recipe, I haven't made it in
a while google a recipe.

Basically buy a cut of beef on sale, slice in to strips place on a wire rack
over a sheet pan.

Turn your oven down to the lowest temp, and some even say crack the door
slightly so the temp stays low.

A better fall or winter project but a nice way to test it out.

~~~
saluki
[https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/241555/homemade-beef-
jerky...](https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/241555/homemade-beef-jerky/)

~~~
saluki
We just made ours with salt and pepper and it was the best I've ever had.

------
dbasedweeb
Thanks so much to everyone who responded! I’m going to try (over time) all of
your suggestions, including DIY. This is a great community and I appreciate
your help.

~~~
fuball63
I used this video and made a simple marinade with soy sauce, hot sauce, and
pepper. It was the best jerky I've ever had:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDVo0XW2GOM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDVo0XW2GOM)

------
mchannon
DIY is the way to go. Shell out for a dehydrator with a half-dozen trays, have
your butcher thin-slice the best cuts of meat, spice to taste..

------
seattle_spring
Tillamook (from the Oregon Coast town of the same name) has some amazing
jerky.

------
RMAxe
The best jerky ive found is trader joes

